# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  dokazivanje očinstva..

## gizelle

imam jako zakompliciranu situaciju i zbilja trebam jako dobre savjete, stoga Vas molim da mi pomognete..
brat mi je imao curu i kad je prekinuo s njom pojavila se u 4 mj trudnoće i izjavila da će postati tata. Nije jadnik bio siguran da je njegova..
Kad se djete rodilo stalno ga je zvala i tražila da prizna djete ili će ga tužiti.. 3 mj bebu nije vidio, niti želio priznati, i naravno nije ga tužila.. ali onda se moj braco pošten čovjek sažalio nad bebom i pristao priznati ju..
sad curica nosi njegovo prezime i plaća alomentaciju za nju, a da stvar bude gora mala neliči na njega.. nedozvoljava mu ta bivša da uzme curicu sebi jer on ima novu djevojku i sad mu je odbilo se o glavu to kaj ju je priznao. Odlučio je dati je na sud i napraviti test očinstva. E sad nas zanima koji je najbolji način dokazivanja i dali ko zna gdje bi mogla (na kojoj stranici ili adresi ili broju telefona) raspitati se koliko košta DNK analiza ili bilo koja druga, koliko se čeka, te koliko je pouzdana.. molila bi Vas da mi pomognete kako bi riješila bracu brige i da napokon ima normalan život, te da ga bivša već jednom ostavi na miru.. curica ima dvije godine i slatka je, nije ona kriva ali da bi imao normalan život mora se riješiti ta situacija sa svim time. Znam da će mu biti teško ak sazna da nije njegova jer već 2 god plaća alimentaciju, a i prirasla mu je srcu, ali da se dokaže da nije njegova napokon bi mogao svoj život vratiti u normalu.. HVALA VAM..

----------


## sorciere

gizelle, s moje pozicije majke u jednoroditeljskoj obitelji, ovo što si napisala zvuči mi jako ružno. 

kao prvo - nije u redu implicirati da je ta cura nepoštena - nasuprot tvom jadnom i poštenom bratu. cijelu priču zna samo njih dvoje, a ti si osoba "sa strane" kao i svi mi koji se ovdje javljamo.

i ne znam zašto ti "rješavaš bracu brige", jer pretpostavljam da je on punoljetan!? (usput, "vanjski" izgled nije dokaz o tome čije je dijete. pa ni kikica ne liči na svog tatu - a ipak je njegova.) 

analizu može napraviti na zavodu za sudsku medicinu (bio je na šalati, pretpostavljam da je i dalje tamo). cijena je oko 6000 kuna, a analiza je pouzdana do 99,99% (100% ne postoji kao mogućnost u tim analizama). 

čeka se barem mjesec dana (bude i do 3 mjeseca). može se raditi prema sudskom nalogu, ili dogovorno. svi troje daju krv, i svi trebaju biti prisutni dok se to radi. 

mislim da postoje još neka mjesta, ali meni je ovo nekako najpouzdanije. 


p.s. kako bi se ti osjećala da sestra tvog dečka napiše nešto ovako - a na temelju ovog:




> bok.. 
> nova sam tu, ali vidim da ima super savjeta i da se tu može naći za svakog po nešto.. 
> pa evo za početak ja imam veliki problem: imam 23 godine i trudna sam 4 mjeseca, imala sam dečka sve do nedavno, bili smo presretni za bebu, trbali smo se vjenačati za 2 tjedna, ali onda kao preko noći da se dogodio lom.. prekinuli smo i ja sam sada ostala sama.. oduvijek sam željela djete, a sad me mući to kaj ću ga morati sama odgajati.. 
> 6 mjeseci smo pokušavali imat bebu i sad kad nam je uspjelo prekinuli smo.. jednostavno nema tu više ljubavi između nas.. znam da mi nitko nemože pomoći i da je sad gotovo, da se moram pomiriti s time kaj je ali molila bih vas da mi date neki savjet za ohrabrenje, kako da gledam dalje pozitivno na život? bila bih Vam zahvalna, jer zbilja sam sama u svemu, sama živim, mama mi je daleko, tatu nemam, sad sam ostala i bez "voljene osobe" 
> Hvala Vam

----------


## Dolisa

Potpisujem sorci, isto sa stajalista majke u jednoroditeljskoj obitelji.

Tvoj brat i ta zena trebaju sjesti jedno s drugim i kao dvoje odraslih ljudi se dogovoriti kako prici rjesavanju dileme, jer ovdje nije samo problem sumnja da dijete nije njegovo, nego i ponasanje majke koja ne dopusta ocu vidjeti dijete radi sebicnih i neopravdanih razloga. Pretpostavivsi da sve ovo sto si navela odgovara istini.
Moje dijete nema ni B od slicnosti s mojim bivsim, pa je ipak definitivno njegov sin.
A ovaj komentar, na kojeg sam ostala  :shock: 



> Znam da će mu biti teško ak sazna da nije njegova jer već 2 god plaća alimentaciju, a i prirasla mu je srcu, ali da se dokaže da nije njegova napokon bi mogao svoj život vratiti u normalu


mi zvuci kao da si rekla da ti braco nema zivot u normali jer ima dijete.
I vlastito dijete je malo vise nego osoba koja je "prirasla srcu" :/

----------


## Mukica

ja kuzim kaj njih muci i bolje da on napravi tu analizu nego da se cijeli zivot grizu (svi redom) - nitko u svemu tome nije sretan

gizelle mislim da ti to u HR kosta oko 6000 kn
nazovi medincinski fakultet ili nemapojma koga
neki labos pa pitaj jel znaju tko to radi i koliko kosta

al evo nasla sam neki sajt, vidi ovdje http://ocinstvo.dna-lab.de/ ima fakat brdo informacija o postupku i svemu

----------


## Anvi

> analiza je pouzdana do 99,99% (100% ne postoji kao mogućnost u tim analizama).


Očinstvo se isključuje sa 100 % -tnom sigurnošću, a potvrđuje sa 99,99999(itd) %. Znači, ako je rezultat negativan (tj. utvrdi se da dotični nije otac) onda on *sto posto* nije otac.
Analize rade:
1)DNK laboratorij zavoda za sudsku medicinu na Šalati
2)Centar za tipizaciju tkiva KBC Rebro
3)mislim da po novom rade i u Zavodu za transfuziju u Petrovoj ulici

i da, cijena je oko 6000 kn, ako se radi genotipizacija (DNK analiza).
U centru za tipizaciju tkiva se može napraviti i serološki (barem su nekad tako radili) i to bi trebalo biti znatno jeftinije, ukoliko se još uvijek koriste tom metodom. Metoda je puno manje sigurna što se tiče dokazivanja očinstva, no za isključivanje je i ona 100 % sigurna. Nazovi ih i pitaj.

Laboratorij mora biti ovlašten, u suprotnom sud ne priznaje nalaz. 
U labosu koji je Mukica linkala se može napraviti utvrđivanje očinstva "za svoju dušu", ali njihov nalaz ne bi bio priznat na sudu.





> i ne znam zašto ti "rješavaš bracu brige", jer pretpostavljam da je on punoljetan!?


Sorciere, nemoj biti tako oštra. Većina nas na forumu je punoljetna pa ipak se jedni drugima obraćamo za pomoć i pomažemo se, često i u vrlo privatnim stvarima, a potpuni smo stranci. Zašto se onda ne bi pomagali članovi jedne obitelji?

----------


## gizelle

hvala onima koji su mi dali savjet..
*sorciere* : e ovako, ja jesam trudna i imam dečka ali to kaj ja imam problema nema veze s mojim bratom on ima svoj život, a ja svoj i u različitim smo situacijama i ovdje sam pitala za njegov problem, a ne svoj.. bez obzira kaj je punoljetan ja ću mu pomoći koliko mogu, a kaj se tiče mog problema neželim ga zamarati s njim jer znam da je on u većim problemima već ja.. ja možda uspijem riješiti svoj problem, ali kako će on??
nisam znala kam krenuti i kako mu pomoći ipak mi ga je žao i da ste vi u istoj situaciji sihurno bi pomogli nepoznatom čovjeku, a kamoli bratu.. i dokle god sam živa brinut ću se za njega i njegovu sreću, a i pomagat mu rješavati probleme, to mpže biti jasno..
kaj se tiče te njegove bivše ona ima svoj život i briga me za nju jer nepoznate ju i znam kakva je i kak se odnosi prema mom braci,  aznam da to nije zaslužio..
ak kom smeta kaj se brinem za bracu i njegov život nemora mi davati savjete.. on neide na ove stranice  a ja sam tu prijavila se i vidjela da jako puno vas može i želi pomoći i odlučila sam upitati ak ko zna kaj o tim testovima, odnosno dokazivanju da mi da koju informaciju, te bi ju ja prenijela njemu.. recite mi zar je grijeh pomoći nekom ko ima problema i nezna kaj mu je činiti? pa zato i jesmo tu? neko nekaj zna i lijepo je kaj si pomažemo iako se neznamo..

----------


## sorciere

> Sorciere, nemoj biti tako oštra.


nisam. taj odgovor sam obrisala prije slanja. 

a kao majka u jednoroditeljskoj obitelji - i dalje stojim kod onog što sam napisala. 

jedno je postaviti pitanje, drugo je nekog proglašavati nepoštenim (bez dokaza).

----------


## Metvica

Sorry, a ja moram malo iz perspektive posvajanja:
biologija ne čini roditelja, niti ga drugačija DNA onemogućava

razumijem da je situacija komplicirana i vjerujem da je svima teško
ali čini mi se važno između ostalog i da tvoj brat odluči želi li biti tata toj maloj ili ne

teško razumijem 2 godine ljubavi i brige prema djetetu, nakon čega će DNA test to možda zauvijek promijeniti, pa će sve nestati kao da nikad nije bilo
no kao što rekoh na drugoj temi, nerado imam stav o situacijama u kojima se nisam našla

oprostite na nekorisnom postu, samo mi je silno zanimljivo kako ista stvar izgleda iz različitih kuteva...

----------


## vesna72

Nekako mi se čini da tu i nije baš bilo 2 godine ljubavi i brige.

A kad je o alimentaciji riječ, biologija ipak čini oca.

Pa ako braco misli da nije njegovo nek se uvjeri. Ali ako ispadne da je, neka preuzme odgovornost. 

Nema smisla nagađati tko je tu jadan - on ili bivša cura. Meni je najviše žao djeteta s kojim se "lopta".

----------


## brigita2

Koliko sam ja shvatila, on je malu priznao i plaća aliomentaciju za nju pa kako mu onda cura ne da da je viđa. Nek ode socijalnoj radnici, objasni situaciju i pokuša preko centra za socijalni rad dobiti pravo na posjete.

----------


## gizelle

brigita u pravu si..
zato se i  je odlučio dati ju na sud i uvjeriti se u pravu istinu..
spreman je na sve..
nebi on toliko se opterećivao s tim da je ta cura ok prema njemu..
ispočetka dok se malena rodila išao ju je često posjećivati, ali s vremenom bivša mu je zabranila posjete, odnosno: nikad je nema doma, ili je malena kod rodbine.. zamislite ovo: neki dan ga nazove i veli mu da bi išla van s društvom i dali mala može prespavati kod njega i naravno on sav sretan pristane.. išao je kupovati sve kaj mu treba za malenu, kupio joj je malenu slatku suknjicu, i neke igračkice, sav sretan ode po nju podvečer i dogovore se da ju vraća sutra popodne..
dok je došao s njom doma nakon 20 min zove ga da pita kak je mala i naravno svađa (braco ima drugu curu koja je također trudna, vole se i ona vikendom je kod njega, tak da praktički kao već žive skupa). Čula je njen glas sa strane i odmah digla paniku da je malenu dala njemu, i nek ju on sam čuva. Novu djevojuku mrzi (kučka kak ju ona naziva ) nek se nepribližava djetetu i rekla je da mu vrati malu zodmah ili nek nju tera van.. i naravno došla je po malu i odvela je jer je nova mu cura s njim..
želim vam reć da nemam protiv nikog ništa ali nemože se tako ponašati.. svi smo mi svjesni da ak neko nemre funkcionirati život ide dalje..sda se dvoje rastanu i znači ak su djeca s majkom, a tata se oženi dužan je plaćati  alimentaciju, i ak želi viđati djete može samo pod uvjetom da nema uz sebe drugu ženu .. ajde da čujem vaš komentar na to, molim Vas!

----------


## gizelle

brigita u pravu si..
zato se i  je odlučio dati ju na sud i uvjeriti se u pravu istinu..
spreman je na sve..
nebi on toliko se opterećivao s tim da je ta cura ok prema njemu..
ispočetka dok se malena rodila išao ju je često posjećivati, ali s vremenom bivša mu je zabranila posjete, odnosno: nikad je nema doma, ili je malena kod rodbine.. zamislite ovo: neki dan ga nazove i veli mu da bi išla van s društvom i dali mala može prespavati kod njega i naravno on sav sretan pristane.. išao je kupovati sve kaj mu treba za malenu, kupio joj je malenu slatku suknjicu, i neke igračkice, sav sretan ode po nju podvečer i dogovore se da ju vraća sutra popodne..
dok je došao s njom doma nakon 20 min zove ga da pita kak je mala i naravno svađa (braco ima drugu curu koja je također trudna, vole se i ona vikendom je kod njega, tak da praktički kao već žive skupa). Čula je njen glas sa strane i odmah digla paniku da je malenu dala njemu, i nek ju on sam čuva. Novu djevojuku mrzi (kučka kak ju ona naziva ) nek se nepribližava djetetu i rekla je da mu vrati malu zodmah ili nek nju tera van.. i naravno došla je po malu i odvela je jer je nova mu cura s njim..
želim vam reć da nemam protiv nikog ništa ali nemože se tako ponašati.. svi smo mi svjesni da ak neko nemre funkcionirati život ide dalje..sda se dvoje rastanu i znači ak su djeca s majkom, a tata se oženi dužan je plaćati  alimentaciju, i ak želi viđati djete može samo pod uvjetom da nema uz sebe drugu ženu .. ajde da čujem vaš komentar na to, molim Vas!

----------


## Dolisa

:Evil or Very Mad:  

Ako je tvoj brat ok, i sve ovo gore napisano odgovara istini, onda je ova zena manipulatorica, nesigurna, nezrela osoba koja se ponasa kao da je dijete stvar a ne osoba. Jako zalosno...
Ja sam bila u istoj situaciji (gdje sam bila na mjestu te bratove zene) i godinu dana radi postojanja mene nije smio vidjeti djecu. Ona je manipulirala jer njegovo ime nije bilo na papirima...Osjecaj je grozan.   :Sad:  Osim sto je postojanje druge zene u njegovom zivotu bilo neprihvatljivo i zeljela je da samo on cuva djecu, njezin razlog je bio jos originalniji: ne zeli da joj neka bijelkinja dira djecu... :shock: Zapravo je sve ostalo bilo potpuno isto, i  dokazivanje ocinstva, sve...Dokazivanje se desilo nakon 3 i pol, odnosno 5 godina zivota djece, i taj je postupak pokrenula ona nakon sto smo mi pokrenuli postupak interveniranja suda za vidjanje djece. Tada je objavila da on vjerovatno i nije otac te djece  :shock: 
 Tek nakon godinu dana sve je bilo rijeseno i tada smo ih dobili svaki drugi vikend...

E sad, druga je stvar kakav je on roditelj, srecom pa se o tome ne raspravlja na ovoj temi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gizelle

DOLISA, 
daj mi molim te reci kak je to bilo kad ste se našli na sudu, odnosno zanima me kako je tekao postupak dokazivanje očinstva, koliko se čekaju nalazi i koliko to košta?
bila bi ti puno zahvalna kad bi mi pomogla.. 
napokon da me netko shvaća..
meni se čini da ona tu malu ima kao što si rekla kao neku stvar a ne dijete, osobu, tak malo slatko biće iskorištavati za gluposti.. čini mi se da ona želi samo njegove novce,a ta mala joj je teret jer dok se rodila pisala mu je takve sms da neželi to kopile, da će mu ga donijeti pa nek se on "jebe" s njom, da nemre sad nikam ići, da joj je mala kao teret, a da stvar bude gora ima još jedno dijete ona s nekim tipom koji je propalitet u životu i zbog nemara te curice uzeli su je i dali na posvajanje jer ju je zanemarila.. 
e sad bi mi htjeli biti 100% sigurni da je ova malena bracina i on bi zatražio skrbništvo nad njom jer se brine za nju.. znam da netreba osuđivat nikog ali koja majka može svoje tek rođeno dijete nazvati kopile i govoriti da ga mrzi, te da joj je teret.. koja majka može tak zapustiti djecu da joj dođu i uzmu to djete i sad ta cura je već velika i usvojili su je neki ljudi, a nju uopće nezanima ni gdje je, ni s kim, niti kako joj je.. pa kaj je to normalna i dobra osoba?
jasno je da se braco brine za tu malenu, kupuje joj svakaj i svaki mjesec nosi pelene, mlijeko, odjeću, igračke slatkiše jer od 1000kn alimentacije koju joj uplaćuje na račun ona nema mjesečno dosta za to djete..
želimo dokazati da je njegova i toj maloj osigurati dobar i normalan život, a ne danas sutra da završi u domu kao i njena prva curica..
bila bih Vam zahvalna na pomoći da to čim prije riješimo..

----------


## anna-y

evo da se uključim sa sasvim praktičnim komentarima:
nedavno sam i sama bila u poziciji obavljanja DNA analize. mi smo to obavljali "sporazumno", znači ne po odluci suda i sl., na Rebru. Tatu je to koštalo 4500 kn, ali:
- onaj koji na taj način plaća odlučuje da li će i druga strana dobiti pismenu analizu.
- u slučaju da se kasnije završi na sudu ova analiza ne vrijedi (potpisuje je šefica odjela), jer sudski vještak nije dužan prihvatiti ovu analizu.
- ukoliko se plati 6000 kn, analizu potpisuje službeni sudski vještak i ona je tad punovrijedna.
još nešto. prouči malo obiteljski zakon. kad otac jednom prizna dijete, nije jednostavno to kasnije osporiti (čl 58.), za to se diže posebna tužba i to u određenom roku (čl 82).
o ostalim problemima neću sad debatirati. sretno tebi s tvojom bebicom  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja moram samo dodati...kak je taj tvoj brat plodan...pa kaj on svakoj curi napravi dijete????

----------


## rebeca

Ja mislim da to nisu neki tekući problemi, nego životno važno pitanje. Iz ovoga je teško bilo što shvatiti, ali jedno jesam da tvoj brat nije djete, bivša cura, sadašnja, kupuje za malu, plaća 1000 kn... To su stvari koje rade veliki i odrasli ljudi. Stoga  tvoj brat kao odrastao čovjek, kojega ti jedino možeh ohrabriti, reći mu da si uz njega što god on odluči, a ne nikako sugerirati mu što će učiniti. Bez komentara kakav je tko, pogotovo ta majka od mogućeg njegovog djeteta!? Što da se dokaže da je on otac, u čemu će onda biti razlika između njih dvoje, jer to dijete koje je nije njih biralo, već oni njega, je produkt tog njihovog čina.

Ovo sam sve napisala dobronamjerno, možeš puno toga učiniti, ukazati na razne mogućnosti, a on kao veliki dečko zna  što bi trebao učiniti, a ti mu kao sestra budi potpora...  :Love:  Jer iz ovoga može samo izaći zreliji i odgovorniji...

----------


## sorciere

> ali da se dokaže da nije njegova napokon bi mogao svoj život vratiti u normalu..





> želimo dokazati da je njegova i toj maloj osigurati dobar i normalan život


 :?

----------


## ivana zg

podigla bih ovu temu i ponovno postavila pitanje koliko sada košta dokazivanje očinstva koje se priznaje na sudu i gdje ga je najbolje obaviti, npr. po zahtjevu CZSS? Može li se to ikako obaviti "besplatno"? Može li majka djeteta dobiti besplatnog odvjetnikaako krene dokazivati očinstvo putem suda?
Hvala!

----------


## rossa

podižem. Ima li tko kakva saznanja o ovom
http://www.genos.hr/prodajni-program...lizu-ocinstva/

oni iznosi u tisućama kuna su i malo previše i dugo mi je čekati mjesec dana. Ima li neka ekspresna varijanta?
Postoji li besplatna varijanta (bez uključivanja CZSS i sl)

----------


## andrijana.baraban

Poz svima evo i ja se nađe u sličnoj situaciji da otac djeteta traži dokazivanje očinstvo, mene zanima da li se može to uraditi o svom trošku i gdje, idealno bi nam bilo u osijeku ali ne znam gdje.

----------

